# Renaissance classical composer were up ahead in vocal dissonance beffore flemish godz



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There as never been a more describle title it's says it all, who among english classical composer of renaissance pre dated, franco-flemish godz in there usage of dissonance, im looking for extremely picky, sharp has a knife mandatory & credential listening, may i says underground, mostly unknowed even by noble, english scottish, irish.

forgotten music of Avalon, guys impressed me, excuse this frnch paranthesys, but it's a bit more descriptive hmm je suis un fin gourmet de polyphony englaise comme flamande , allemande ou néellandaise(que j'aime beaucoup, mes éloges aux mélomanes ardents de flandre et de Belgique, Pays-bas,Allemagne et autriche mais vous portuguais ..

So i where saying thank you fan in europe of polyphony renaissance and early baroque before 1700, since im supersticious hmm just kidding...

I would like to warmly thank the rearer whiteout you guys de profundis would be bored to death since classical his passion so, on around him understand or fully & tremendeously like this music era and the artform , at least you guys care.

:tiphat:


----------

